# savant



## nickel (Oct 27, 2008)

Εδώ και κάνα χρόνο βρίσκεται στην ελληνική Βικιπαίδεια το λήμμα Σύνδρομο του Σαβάντ — με κεφαλαίο Σ, λες και ο «σαβάν(τ)» είναι κανένας γιατρός, σαν τον Ντάουν.

Στο τελευταίο Ορόγραμμα (91) γίνεται μια προσπάθεια να διορθωθεί αυτή η «ανορθογραφία» και προτείνεται ο όρος «σοφός» – μαζί με τα εισαγωγικά. Αντιγράφω:

*savant syndrome – σύνδρομο του «σοφού»*
Ύστερα από ερώτημα της κας Μαρίας Χατζηβασιλείου σχετικά με την απόδοση του όρου savant syndrome εξετάστηκαν –σε συνεργασία και με τον κ. Άγγελο Πεφάνη, εκπρόσωπο της Εταιρείας Ιατρικών Σπουδών στο ΓΕΣΥ– η έννοια και διάφορες αποδόσεις της στα ελληνικά και επελέγη ελληνικός όρος κατ’ αναλογίαν προς τον αγγλικό. Αναλυτικότερα:

Το savant syndrome πρωτοαναγνωρίστηκε από τον J. L. Down (γνωστό και από το άλλο σύνδρομο που πήρε το όνομά του: _σύνδρομο Down_). Αυτός χρησιμοποίησε τον όρο idiot savant, του οποίου το πρώτο συνθετικό δηλώνει χαμηλή νοημοσύνη, ενώ το δεύτερο (από το γαλλικό ρήμα savoir) σημαίνει _γνώστης_ ή _σοφός_, για να περιγράψει κάποιον που είχε εξαιρετική μνήμη αλλά μειωμένη συλλογιστική ικανότητα. Ο όρος αυτός ελάχιστα χρησιμοποιείται σήμερα λόγω των αρνητικών συνδηλώσεών του και χρησιμοποιείται ο όρος _savant syndrome_, ενώ το πάσχον άτομο, με το ουσιαστικό _savant_.
Οι άνθρωποι που εμφανίζουν το σύνδρομο αυτό (_savants_) είναι συνήθως αυτιστικοί, αλλά έχουν μερικές εξαιρετικές δεξιότητες, που όμως αυτές δεν δικαιολογούν τον χαρακτηρισμό τους ως σοφών (_savants_). Μάλλον ο αγγλικός όρος δίνεται «κατ΄ευφημισμό».

Οι χρησιμοποιούμενες ελληνικές αποδόσεις π.χ. (από Ίντερνετ): _σύνδρομο σαβάντ, σύνδρομο ευφυΐας, σύνδρομο ιδιοφυΐας_ και άλλες προτάσεις όπως: _σύνδρομο υπεραναπληρωτικής ιδιοφυΐας, σύνδρομο υπεραναπληρωτικής νοημοσύνης, σύνδρομο αναπληρωτικής υπερνοημοσύνης_ ή απλώς _σύνδρομο υπεραναπλήρωσης_ απορρίφθηκαν, δεδομένου ότι οι ικανότητες/δεξιότητες αυτών των ατόμων έχουν ευρύ φάσμα, μερικές μάλιστα δεν έχουν σχέση με την ευφυΐα αυτήν καθεαυτήν.

Κρίθηκε, έτσι, προτιμότερο να ακολουθηθεί, κατ’ αναλογίαν, ο ευφημισμός του αγγλικού όρου, δηλαδή το _σύνδρομο του «σοφού»_, με τοποθέτηση μάλιστα του «σοφού» σε εισαγωγικά. Η απόδοση αυτή, ενώ σαφώς δεν έχει τις αρνητικές συνδηλώσεις του αρχικού όρου _idiot savant_, υποδηλώνει έμμεσα την ενυπάρχουσα αντίφαση με τον ευφημισμό. Αργότερα, όταν διευκρινιστεί ο παθοφυσιολογικός μηχανισμός του συνδρόμου, οι νευρολόγοι ενδέχεται να βρουν επιτυχέστερο όρο.​Θυμίζω ότι ο παλαιότερος όρος μεταφραζόταν «ιδιοφυείς μικρόνοες». Καλά και άγια τα διάφορα σύνδρομα, αλλά και ακριβή να ήταν στη φλυαρία τους δεν δίνουν μετάφρασμα για τον ίδιο τον _savant_ (παρεμπιπτόντως, η ευπρεπισμένη λέξη χωρίς το _idiot_ δεν έχει ακόμα περάσει στα αγγλικά λεξικά, που εξακολουθούν να φιλοξενούν την παλιά σημασία, με την οποία σπανιότατα χρησιμοποιείται η λέξη). Μας μένει ο «σαβάντ» (με το «τ» στο τέλος να εκνευρίζει κάθε γαλλομαθή) και ο «σοφός».

Θεωρώ ότι η ιατρική κοινότητα πρέπει να φροντίσει γρήγορα να βρεθεί καλύτερος όρος για τον savant γιατί ο _σοφός_ με τα εισαγωγικά δεν είναι ακριβώς «κατ’ αναλογίαν». Οι Αγγλοσάξονες, από τον προηγούμενο όρο (που δεν τον μεταφράζαμε με τη λέξη σοφός) αφαίρεσαν το idiot και αυτό που έμεινε _δεν είναι_ η καθημερινή αγγλική λέξη για τον σοφό. Η λέξη (δείτε τις χρήσεις) μπορεί να μονοπωλήσει τη συγκεκριμένη σημασία, παραμερίζοντας σε μεγάλο βαθμό την παλαιότερη, και μάλιστα χωρίς να χρειάζεται αυτά τα εισαγωγικά. Στα ελληνικά δεν μπορεί να ξεφυτρώσει ξαφνικά ο «σοφός» με αυτή τη σημασία και την ειρωνεία των εισαγωγικών, κάτι σαν την έκφραση «άτομα με ειδικές ικανότητες», για την οποία ακόμα και άτομα με ειδικές ανάγκες έχουν τις αντιρρήσεις τους – και θα είχαν περισσότερες αν κυκλοφορούσε μέσα σε εισαγωγικά.


Πώς δηλαδή θα μεταφράσουμε το Famous savants; Διάσημοι «σοφοί»; Νομίζω λοιπόν ότι χρειαζόμαστε επειγόντως νέα λέξη και σαν πρώτη σκέψη προτείνω τις *ιδιόνους* (πληθ. *ιδιόνοες*) και *ιδιόνοια*. Αλλά αυτό δεν είναι δική μου δουλειά.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 8, 2009)

Ναι, ναι, το _ιδιόνους_ είναι ιδιοφυής πρόταση! :) Το σύνδρομο τώρα πώς θα το πεις: _σύνδρομο ιδιόνοιας_, ~ _του ιδιόνου_ ή _~ των ιδιονόων_; (Εγώ θα 'λεγα μάλλον το πρώτο.)


Νημαποδομητικό δωράκι: ο μπόνους, του μπόνου, τον μπόνου, οι μπόνοες, των μπονόων, τους μπόνοες (σημασία: αυτός που έχει το μυαλό του κολλημένο στο πώς θα μεγιστοποιήσει τα μπόνους του).


----------



## jmanveda (Jan 8, 2009)

Μήπως πιο απλά: το σύνδρομο της "πολυμάθειας", του "πολυμαθούς" -- για κάποιον που επαίρεται ή υπερβάλλει για το εύρος των γνώσεών του.


----------



## nickel (Jan 8, 2009)

Αν το σύνδρομο θα είναι σύνδρομο της ιδιόνοιας ή του ιδιόνοος / του ιδιόνου: ας υιοθετηθεί ο όρος και ας αποφασίσουν οι αρμοδιότεροι.

Αλλά δεν θα τον έλεγα πολυμαθή όπως δεν θα τον έλεγα σοφό, John.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 19, 2009)

Στο χθεσινό επεισόδιο του Eleventh Hour (#4, title: "Savant"), ο υποτιτιλιστής το απέδωσε *σαβαντισμός*.


----------



## Elsa (Mar 19, 2009)

...κι εγώ που διάβαζα _σύνδρομο του sarant_ και μου φαινόταν απολύτως λογικό και ταιριαστό...


----------



## Zazula (Dec 28, 2011)

Στο χθεσινό K-Pax ο υποτιτλιστής επέλεξε την ασφαλή λύση για την απόδοση του _savant_: «ιδιοφυής μικρόνους» (βλ. #1 παραπάνω).


----------



## Earion (Dec 28, 2011)

Μπράβο του, γιατί αν επικρατούσε το «σοφός» για το savant θα τρελαινόμασταν όλοι αν χρειαζόταν να μεταφράσουμε τον τίτλο του αρχαιότερου περιοδικού της Ευρώπης, του Journal des sçavans.


----------



## ysswpw (Jan 13, 2012)

Το "ιδιόνοια" ευφυέστατο! Αν όμως χρησιμοποιήσω τον όρο σήμερα που μεταφράζω και το κείμενο κυκλοφορήσει τον Οκτώβριο, αυτός που δεν ξέρει τι σημαίνει πώς θα σιγουρευτεί ότι ο όρος είναι δόκιμος και σημαίνει κάτι; Μήπως, λέω, να βάλω "σύνδρομο σαβάν"; Που θα του βγει στο γκουγλάρισμα ως "Σύνδρομο του Σαβάντ" και μετά μπορεί να προβληματιστεί ποια η διαφορά σαβάν με Σαβάντ; Ή να υιοθετήσω το "ιδιόνοια" ευελπιστώντας πως αν το κείμενο γίνει μπεστ-σέλερ, θα επιβάλει τον καινούργιο όρο ντε φάκτο...


----------



## nickel (Jan 13, 2012)

Καλωσήρθες! Αν το κείμενό σου δεν μπορεί να έχει επεξηγηματική σημείωση και δεν μπορείς να ελπίζεις ότι οι αναγνώστες θα λύσουν την απορία τους γκουγκλάροντας, ποιο από τα παρακάτω θα τους βοηθήσει καλύτερα να καταλάβουν;


σύνδρομο της ιδιόνοιας
σύνδρομο του ιδιοφυούς μικρόνου
σύνδρομο του «σοφού»
σύνδρομο του Σαβάντ
σύνδρομο του σαβάνου

Αν πάντως μου πεις ότι θα ρισκάρεις με την _ιδιόνοια_ (που είναι κι αυτή γνωστή στο Γκουγκλ — αλλά μόνο στο Γκουγκλ), μπαίνει το ερώτημα και η πρόκληση: πόσον καιρό θέλουμε για να επιβάλουμε έναν όρο; Έχω μερικούς ακόμα για μια καλή καμπάνια, όπως το _ιστοπλοϊκό_ (browser).


----------



## unique (Jan 13, 2012)

Παίζει και το "σύνδρομο της "ειδικής" ιδιοφυΐας". Το "ειδικής" παραπέμπει σε άτομα με ειδικές "ικανότητες". Ταυτόχρονα η λέξη σύνδρομο αποκλείει την περίπτωση της πραγματικής ιδιοφυΐας.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 13, 2012)

Όταν λες «παίζει», χρησιμοποιείται σε συγκεκριμένες πηγές και/ή έργα αναφοράς;


----------



## unique (Jan 13, 2012)

Όχι! (μόνο στο μυαλό μου) :inno:


----------

